# Are the sales really sales?



## chrisboy (31 Dec 2010)

Went to Liffey valley today, to check out the sales. Most shops had a couple of rails of junk for sale with all the decent stuff, that was in the shops before christmas, moved down the back, or completely removed! 

The otherhalf has been watching a kitchen table and chairs in Diamond living for a year now (unfortunately its a bit out of her range), and it is now 100 euro dearer than before Christmas and 140 euro dearer than the sale last year..

Are the sales really sales, or is it just a chance for shops to sell off junk? Or try to fool people into thinking they're getting a bargain? I went to sales in New York were you were getting between 50% and 95% off the prices!!


----------



## RonanC (31 Dec 2010)

chrisboy said:


> or is it just a chance for shops to sell off junk? Or try to fool people into thinking they're getting a bargain?



Both of the above. Some shops will offer genuine sales on current stock, but some others will ship in "sale stock", some of the big names in retail are famous for this (music stores and big UK clothes stores).

I have noticed the prices of a few bits in Diamond Living going up and down, over a few days, and I challenged one sales assistant about this, which she quickly denied, said that I must be mistaken on the price I was telling her I was quoted for a certain table. I decided to lift the price that was on the table while she stood with me, and guess what, cheaper price under the "sale" price. She removed it straight away and said "oh thats a mistake" and walked away.


----------



## sulo (31 Dec 2010)

Mothercare was the best sale I seen.. Almost 50% off everything.. I would say Mothercare have a sale!!!


----------

